# What a crazy life!



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi all!!

I know it's been a while and I've been on and off (more off than on if I'm honest) and my life got really crazy for a while there. I finished taking finals, graduated college and I did my month long excavation, which was amazing!

Then my grandfather had a heart attack and my mom and I went to Arizona to help with his recovery. He's doing well, he is scheduled for surgery to clear another partially blocked artery so taking it slow for now. 

Now that all of that is over, I will go back to my part time job for now while looking for my "real" job. But I will have a lot of time and I'm going to try to enjoy the rest of my summer. Which means spending time with my babies. 

Penny is just a sweet as always. She lets us kiss her cheek now and is just the most adorable thing I have laid eyes on. She is enjoying her new and bigger CSW but not so much the heat. It's been hard keeping the air on a level she likes but at least at night it cools down a little bit. 

Winter is overweight. We are working on it slowly. He doesn't like water so swimming is out but we are exercising more, outside when it's not to hot or not to cold and then in a play pen and of course reducing his fat content in his food. He's coming along. He turned one on the 15th but I was in Arizona so we did a small celebration when I got back. He is coming along slowly. He isn't as grumpy but still very cranky but he comes out of his bag for an anointing session almost every night and then goes back to sleep. :lol:

Anyway, I will try to be on more often now and will start sharing pics of my babies again as well.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome back!  Sorry to hear about your grandfather's health issues, but I'm glad he's doing okay. I hope his surgery & recovery goes smoothly! Glad to hear the hedgies are doing well too. I look forward to new pictures!


----------

